# The Shadow Hawks origin



## Primarch Who? (Aug 27, 2009)

The night was cold on Alpharius, and so was Brother Ishmael. He was disgusted by his chapter's turn to Chaos, and planned to escape Alpharius alongside the remaining loyalists of the Alpha Legion. Brother Allesandro, Brother Carnil and Brother Octavius stood beside him in the Alpha Legion space port, and had to escape before the sun rose.

" Brother Octavius, you are trained in piloting these cruiser's take one so we can escape the Chaos infested planet." ordered Ishmeal. "Yes sir" replied Octavius, as he climbed aboard a large enough cruiser for all four of them. Brother Allesandro could feel the ground shaking under his power armour boots. " Hurry up Octavius, I can see Legionnares approaching." barked Ishmeal. The pilot started to work faster then ever before, as he too could see the 10 Alpha Legion warriors marching towards them. 

Carnil hoped the warriors had not spotted them, but they had. The 10 men fired thier Bolter's at them, and hit Carnil in the arm as he fell to the ground with blood pouring from his arm. " ARGHHHH" screamed Carnil, as he slowly bled to death. For the sake of thier survival the marines dragged Carnil behind a Battle Cruiser to avoid being shot again. Ishmeal and Allesandro fired thier Plasma Pistols at the 10 men, hoping to kill one. Thier hopes succeeded as 3 of the heretics were killed in seconds by the shot. But it had come at a price. Ishmeal had been hit in his hand and his Plasma Pistol was destroyed by the Bolter shot.

Meanwhile, Octavius had nearly finished priming the cruiser. As it's engines warmed up he shot a traitor in the head with his Bolt Pistol, killing him outright.

Ishmeal reached for his Chainsword as Carnil fell to the ground, but still alive. Allesandro and Ishmeal looked at each other, as they charged at the Alpha Legion warriors. Ishmeal stuck his Chainsword through the head of one warrior, before being met by a Pistol shot at his stomach. He collapsed as the pistol went straight through him, and his last sight was seeing a warrior shoot him through the head with his bolter. Allesandro saw his fellow Battle Brother collapse and shot 3 warriors in a flurry. 

Octavius had finished priming the cruiser and was moving Carnil into the ship. After putting him in, he saw Allesandro kill three warriors and smiled. But then he caught sight of dying Ishmeal and screamed. 

Allesandro had held off the Sergeant of the warriors for a long time, but now they were on the ground in hand to hand fighting. "Die you Heretic!" screamed Allesandro has he held the sergeant's Power Fist down. The sergeant pushed Allesandro away and raised his Power Fist as he prepared to kill Allesandro.

Carnil awoke with a shock and heard the sreaming outside, and wondered why he was in a Cruiser. Then everything came back to him as he realised that he was going to escape the planet Alpharius.

Octavius saw Allesandro make his fight against the Sergeant, and he knew Allesandro would kill him. But then he saw Allesandro about to be killed, and he charged toward the Sergeant. With all his might, he pulled the Sergeant down to the ground. They began to deal blows that would kill a normal man thrice-over. 

Allesandro got back up and saw Octavius crippled and bleeding to death. He picked up Ishmeal's Chainsword, and looked at it. Then, he thrust it through the hated enemy's back, and left the scene carrying Ishmeal back to the crusier. He looked back at the dead Octavius and scowled. They had lost a hero.

Allesandro took control of the crusier, and flew off of Alpharius. So much blood had been spilt, but at what cost.....


----------

